# Come In + Chat!!!!!!



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

does any one flyfish?


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

i want to try but i havnt.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

How about bowfishing? I'm currently looking for a reel and a set-up to get started this summer...looks really fun


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

gobblercrazy said:


> How about bowfishing? I'm currently looking for a reel and a set-up to get started this summer...looks really fun


I want to try bowfishing too. I think I could rig a simple set up, but I'd really like to have a go at something like sharks.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

kegan said:


> I want to try bowfishing too. I think I could rig a simple set up, but I'd really like to have a go at something like sharks.


Ya...sharks would be a challenge...need like 1,000lbs test line lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

gobblercrazy said:


> Ya...sharks would be a challenge...need like 1,000lbs test line lol


Well, people fish them. Why can't I shoot them?


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

kegan said:


> Well, people fish them. Why can't I shoot them?


Good point...LET THE ARROWS FLY!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I have tryed had fun havent went in awhile.
Whos going to gainsvillie


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> does any one flyfish?


yeah dude. whats ur favorite fly thats relitivly easy to tie?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*xbox live*

Does anyone have X Box live?


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

oh hell yeah....Braine5....meet me on halo


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Does anyone have X Box live?


I do.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> I do.


Can i add you?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Can i add you?


iBeast7


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> iBeast7


ZaK MAn 213......... i added you.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i fly fish and bow fish a little.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

I have xbox 360 live too


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

i used to have one.


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

I mean i didnt have one


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

what do you mean you used to then didnt


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

did you borrow 1 or something


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> ZaK MAn 213......... i added you.


Sounds good man. What games do you play?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

doesnt anyone play PS3 online? my username is klevie if anyone does.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Sounds good man. What games do you play?


Mainly just COD4 but i also have all the halo games and Battlefield Bad Company, Fable, and few extra i've played off and on. you?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Mainly just COD4 but i also have all the halo games and Battlefield Bad Company, Fable, and few extra i've played off and on. you?


I'm a beast at cod4 that's all I play when I play and bad company but I'm on PS3 i think the actual cod4 game sucks but love the online


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Mainly just COD4 but i also have all the halo games and Battlefield Bad Company, Fable, and few extra i've played off and on. you?


I love COD4. But the only reason I play live is to play with my friends, and they all wanna play 5 instead, which sucks. But whatever. I play COD4+5, NBA 2K9, MLB 2K8, and Madden 09.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i dont even own a gaming system. i love call of duty 4 tho. i play it at my friends houses.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> I love COD4. But the only reason I play live is to play with my friends, and they all wanna play 5 instead, which sucks. But whatever. I play COD4+5, NBA 2K9, MLB 2K8, and Madden 09.


Yea, World at War blows... no doubt.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Yea, World at War blows... no doubt.


i didnt get world at war yet is it worth buying some of my friends online say its the best i gotta get it and others say it sucks and come back to cod4


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry about jumping in alittle late on the bowfishing but I'm into that hardcore. I prefer it over regualr fishing.:teeth:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Jennings1993 said:


> Sorry about jumping in alittle late on the bowfishing but I'm into that hardcore. I prefer it over regualr fishing.:teeth:


Have any photos of your set up for those of us interested in getting started?


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i dont eather have a gameing set up eather


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

As far as bowfishing, LOVE IT! 
& whoever asked who was goinn to Gainesville, I am! :teeth:


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

bowfishing is a lot of fun i shot 6 carp this year


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone here like to hog hunt or would like to hog hunt?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> Does anyone here like to hog hunt or would like to hog hunt?


i dotn but realy want to i think it would be a great time


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Does anyone here like to hog hunt or would like to hog hunt?


i would like to hog hunt they are supposed to be in the state but its far away.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> Does anyone here like to hog hunt or would like to hog hunt?


Very, very, very much so! I'd love to have a chance at boars. There are supposed to be some creating trouble a few hours north of here- love to be able to have a go at them with my longbow, but alas, I've no idea where I could hunt them or any way to get there.

As for bowfishing, my brother got himself a fishing point and had some line. He tried it on one of my tpared birch shafts and they thing flew straight. Now I want one.

Anyone try shooting sharks with a bow? Seems like those removable-tip carp points could let you haft a screw-in broadhead and make a lily-iron:devil:!


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

kegan said:


> Have any photos of your set up for those of us interested in getting started?


Yeah I had pictures in the bowfishing forum but I think it's too far back that they got deleted. They were of my best morning trip, I got about 30. My set up is just a old 40lb recurve with a metal spool. I use 60lb bowfishing braid and put a safety slide on all of my arrows. My recommendation is stay away from points like the sting a ree because you have to get at least a inch of good penetration before it holds, just get a muzzy.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> yeah dude. whats ur favorite fly thats relitivly easy to tie?


I've tied many Hare's Ear Nymphs... They are super easy, and work GREAT around here!! :darkbeer:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

you XBOX 360 live guys how do yo u use live. Im thinkin I might got a 360 from E BAY and I found live for a year for $50. All I understand Is you buy an XBOX live card. Do you have to use it on a computer or what?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> i dotn but realy want to i think it would be a great time


it is really fun down here in florida to hoghunt, especially with a bow obviously, the only hard part is the tracking because they usually will run far and since their hide is so, so thick, after a while sometimes their hide will clog the wound to where the blood won't come out.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i would like to hog hunt they are supposed to be in the state but its far away.


If you guys live close to Florida and, or would like to hoghunt down here, you can PM me or something like that if you seriously in all honesty would want to. You could come down to Central Florida and come to our hunting camp this February 5th-7th. My dad is going to have a men's camp out for our church and guests that would like to come, shoot trap, ride fourwheelers, hoghunt, etc. If you guys that would seriously like to come down here to florida at our camp and hoghunt, we can try to make that possible.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> Very, very, very much so! I'd love to have a chance at boars. There are supposed to be some creating trouble a few hours north of here- love to be able to have a go at them with my longbow, but alas, I've no idea where I could hunt them or any way to get there.
> QUOTE] Well if you would seriously want to come to Florida and bow or gun hunt hogs, you can PM me and I will tell you what we are going to be doing this february. it is actually on my post before this one in this thread, if you have any questions about it PM me.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd love to- but I've no way to get there, and my folks wouldn't be very happy with me ditching school to go hunt pigs several states away.

Why don't you jsut use head shots though? You wouldn't have to track them quite so far .


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> I'd love to- but I've no way to get there, and my folks wouldn't be very happy with me ditching school to go hunt pigs several states away.
> 
> Why don't you jsut use head shots though? You wouldn't have to track them quite so far .


Many people at our hunting camp have tried that, and they still would run off. One shot we try to do is when the quarter away from you, aim in front of the back leg so the arrow goes up all of its organs and into its lungs and heart. they say that is a deadly shot like that, sometimes we will spine them and then finish them off. Sometimes they don't run far. I shot one right through the lungs and heart and it didn't even run 30yds.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anybody now how to put the signature in the center of the bottom of a post,thread, or reply?


----------



## bearprostaff92 (Jan 7, 2009)

this is just like word 
just highlight and press the center button


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

bearprostaff92 said:


> this is just like word
> just highlight and press the center button


x2.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> Many people at our hunting camp have tried that, and they still would run off. One shot we try to do is when the quarter away from you, aim in front of the back leg so the arrow goes up all of its organs and into its lungs and heart. they say that is a deadly shot like that, sometimes we will spine them and then finish them off. Sometimes they don't run far. I shot one right through the lungs and heart and it didn't even run 30yds.


I've spoken to two bow hunters of considerable experience and talent who live in FL and hunt hogs alot- one of which is a Seminole. Both contend that the head shot is the way to go. Since I've never hunted them, I just go on what they've said. They've got more years hog hunting a piece than I've got years on this earth.


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

hog hunting, in australia hogs are like groundhogs(i guess as a comparison)

they are litterally everywhere where there is a suitable habitat, farmers here actually pay hunters to kill them, profitable hunting, THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT


and soes anyone here ride bikes of any sort? its my second love, i owe trophies, medals, bones, ligamens, skin and blood to my bikes:darkbeer:
just curious


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

yea I ride. I have a Schwinn 18 speed, Its a mountain bike


----------

